# American Idol (Top 9) 4/6/2011



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Down to single digits .. What's in store this week?


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Oops, forgot to post on the new thread. 

Well, maybe Paul's vocal nodes are a non-factor after all, if they even exist. I doubt that Jimmy I. would encourage him to push so hard, as with tonight's performance, if there were any throat problems to worry about. And Paul's voice did sound stronger. I'm certainly no longer thinking that he might drop out after tonight. Wasn't crazy about the approach to his song though. Seemed very manic and rushed.

Thought the show was good but not great overall. Just about all of it was solid and stylish, but nothing rose above and beyond, at least for me. 

Guess I'd give best in show to James Durbin and Pia Toscano, both of whom keep delivering the goods week after week. I liked the inner passion and musicality of James' performance, and the new, outer passion coming from Pia. Both ramping it up for the home stretch.

Nothing else struck me as too memorable. Maybe I'll give them all another listen tomorrow to see if something stands out on a re-hearing. I know that the show was hyped all through as being spectacularly special. Just wasn't feeling it for the most part.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

For all the relative professionalism and quality of the performances this season, it's lacking one thing: EXCITEMENT.

It's like moving from one Vegas nightclub to the next. Good, professional performances of cover songs by pros. Bar after bar after bar. So what?

Idol used to provide the UN-expected, the UN-professional, the UN-real awesome over-the-top pulled-it-out-of-their-butt show-stopping heartfelt monster performance. You never knew what to expect.

This season, I know not only what to expect, I know exactly what I'm gonna get out of each and every one of these slick little pros.

If I wanted to watch Glee, I'd change the channel.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought everyone was OK, no one memorable.

Highlight of the night for me was the bass/uke/vocals arrangement of _"Who will stop the rain"_. I thought it was a refreshing cover of a great old song.

I also thought Scotty exceeded expectations last night. There were a few moments when I closed my eyes and thought I was listening to Elvis. Just a few, tho. 

Because no one really blew up, it's difficult to pick a bottom three based on last night's performances, but if someone put a gun to my head, I would say Paul, Jacob and Haley.

In Hayley's case, the _comparison_ to Janis was more promising than the reality, at least to my ears. For those old enough to remember the Bentsen/Quayle debate, I was reminded of this. 

And not a single person on the show gave Carole King credit for _Natural Woman_! What's up with that????? I hope they rectify it tonight.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For me, Stefano and and Paul fell below the bar tonight. Jacob hurt himself in my opinion by asking America to look at itself in the mirror (with respect to him personally). He should have let the song do the talking or said "This song really means a lot to me." I understand what he was trying to say, but actually saying it did himself a disservice.

I really thought James was the best performer last night. Jimmy and Will I Am said "Don't do it." and (using a Randyism) he blew it out of the park. It was (as James put it) the right song at the right time. He could go all of the way now.

The person I still think that is going to win it is Scotty. He brought a bit of cheese to the performance, but we've gotta remember he's 17. It'd look kinda weird if he came out and tried the sex appeal angle of Elvis (well early Elvis anyway). Let's face it, it's Elvis and done right .. it requires a little cheese these days. Maybe I'm not hearing things right, but I thought he absolutely had the best tone of anyone last night. I was amazed at how he was almost running around on the stage and still nailed all of the notes. His only mess up in that respect was when he pulled the mic away from his mouth and it became harder to hear, but that was really just 1 or 2 seconds of the entire performance.

Bottom 3: Stefano, Paul, Jacob


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Bottom 3: Stefano, Paul, Jacob


I'd have to agree.

All the remaining folks are stepping it up, but there are 3 clear leaders now for several weeks (Pia, Lauren, James), with Scotty pushing in and out of the final 3 group.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The person I still think that is going to win it is Scotty [...]


Last night's "Dial Idol" results agree with you.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I seriously don't understand what anyone sees in Pia, other than maybe the way she looks. 

Bottom 3 - Jacob, Pia, Stefano

Anyone of them going would be fine with me, none of them should have even made it this far.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard said:


> *I seriously don't understand what anyone sees in Pia*, other than maybe the way she looks.


Based on the 30 years of music background in our household...we have 3 votes for *the best voice *in the entire group... 

If American Idol is a singing competition...than things become quite clear in a hurry...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Last night's "Dial Idol" results agree with you.


I looked at the (dialidol) results and the only two that I would swap are Haley & Casey ..


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All the remaining folks are stepping it up, but there are 3 clear leaders now for several weeks (Pia, Lauren, James), with Scotty pushing in and out of the final 3 group.


 I agree. Didn't think that Lauren did great last night, but overall she qualifies for the top three in my book.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> For me, Stefano and and Paul fell below the bar tonight. Jacob hurt himself in my opinion by asking America to look at itself in the mirror (with respect to him personally). He should have let the song do the talking or said "This song really means a lot to me." I understand what he was trying to say, but actually saying it did himself a disservice.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bottom 3: Stefano, Paul, Jacob


I also agree with the above statements. I am still not swayed that Scotty will win, but we are in agreement of who is probably on the bottom.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

That was the worst Folsom Prison Blues arrangement I've ever heard.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The show is called "Idol", not "Diva". The world has a ton of MOR/crooner Sissels and Celines. It needs more true superstar pop icons who deserve their status. Prince, James Taylor, Sheryl Crow, Emmylou Harris, Bonnie Raitt. Unique talents worthy of pop music success. Nobody this year comes even close to that standard. Daughtry, Taylor Hicks, David Cook, etc etc. Gimme a break. This year same old same old.

The show is skewed to produce Mediocrity, not Idolatry.

The show is perfectly capable of popping out more blow-dried female country-popcorn "products". But that would be coals to Newcastle. The twang, the lifestyle, the updated countrified version of the Lennon Sisters: safe as milk and just as exciting. Zero content. Taylor Swift from Pennsylvania is on the label's conveyor belt going though her Southern-fried conversion as we speak to make her palatable to ********. Twang twang. Carrie Underwood is already one too many.

We don't even get Adam Lamberts anymore.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_*Jacob:*_ Best performance of the night.

_*Haley:*_ Disappointing. Maybe it's my dislike of Joplin. Bottom three, I fear.

_*Casey:*_ He did good. Voice and facials were a bit more controlled. CCR would approve.

*Lauren*: Good performance.

_*James:*_ Proved to me that only yelling is the way to dupe voters. Didn't like it, but the voting female teenyboppers will.

*Scotty:* OK. Could have picked a better song.

_*Pia:*_ Second-best of the night after Jacob.

_*Stefano:*_ Bottom three, I hope.

_*Paul:*_ Good voice, bad song choice. Bottom three, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Wanted to make multiple comments regarding posts in last week's thread, but work schedule didn't allow me enough time to do so...

Here are my thoughts on this week:

*JACOB:* Though MJ's version was far superior, this was one of Jacob's better performances in my mind... and was a better song choice than "Let's Get It On" for him... which sounded horrible... seriously horrible... I think I would have cried during the performance had he sung it, and I don't mean that as a compliment. HOWEVER, he may be in trouble after his comments he made. Stupid, Jacob, stupid!

*HALEY:* I've been saying for weeks that Haley needed to do "Piece Of My Heart." Though I prefer Faith Hill's cover over Janis' grittier original, I felt that Haley could bring some of the grit without going over the top (like Janis, IMHO). What I ended up with was a mixed bag. Vocally, I thought it was very good, but as I saw someone else state, I think it lacked some of the emotions that Janis put into it. Overall, I thought it was good, but it could have been great...

*CASEY:* For the second week in a row, I think Casey has been terrific... this week was even better than last week. His 150% is working...

*LAUREN:* Vocally, it was terrific... emotionally, it could have been better. I'm not one of those people that believe you have to live through something in order to project emotion (either via song or acting), but I think in this particular case, her age was probably a handicap, and this was a stupid song choice. Great vocals, but compared to the emotion of Carole, Aretha, and former contestants on the show, it wasn't spectacular...

*JAMES:* AWESOME!! Best of the night... FANTASTIC!! Nothing more to say...

*SCOTTY:* I don't like Scotty... most weeks he comes off as a "lounge singer lothario." I liked this performance! Will I remember it a year from now, probably not, but I thought he did great (for him). I have nothing against Country music, a lot of my music collection IS Country, BUT I really feel that (with the exception of Josh Turner songs) Scotty does better outside of the Country genre... in it, "lounge singer lothario."

*PIA:* Another FANTASTIC performance... as I've said a million times, the girl can sing anything. 

*STEFANO:* Sigh... I like Stefano, but if Paul or Jacob (due to his comments) doesn't get sent home this week, Stefano will. Vocally, there was a couple of rough spots, but mainly it was his lack of emotion with the song. Though Lauren can be be given something of a pass because of her age, Stefano really doesn't have an excuse. I was disappointed...

*PAUL:* Prior to Scotty taking the stage, I was saying "Please don't let Scotty do Johnny Cash"... though I guess I should have been saying the same about Paul. As I stated above, I like Country music... traditional and contemporary, and Johnny Cash is probably my favorite traditional artist, and while I felt Scotty would screw it up, I felt that Paul MIGHT be able to do a halfway decent job... until I heard it. Performance wise, it was GREAT, but vocally and emotionally, it was HORRIBLE!! When Johnny sang the song, you could hear the emotion... you'd feel a sliver of sympathy for the character, even though he killed a man in Reno just to watch him die. When the character said he hangs his head and cries, you felt it. With Paul, well, I got none of that.

Who's going home? My money's on either Stefano, Jacob, or Paul...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Jacob hurt himself in my opinion by asking America to look at itself in the mirror (with respect to him personally). He should have let the song do the talking or said "This song really means a lot to me." I understand what he was trying to say, but actually saying it did himself a disservice.


Yep! He ticked off a couple of people I know with that comment. I think Jacob's a nice guy, and I'm the last person that should be criticizing someone for using the wrong words, but I'm not on a show where my longevity is reliant upon the American people voting for me...



Doug Brott said:


> I really thought James was the best performer last night. Jimmy and Will I Am said "Don't do it." and (using a Randyism) he blew it out of the park. It was (as James put it) the right song at the right time. He could go all of the way now.


Once more, we're in agreement here as well. I think Jimmy has given out some great advice this season, and I think will.i.am gave out several pieces of good advice last night, but I think they gave James some really bad advice last night, and I'm so glad he knew better...



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd have to agree.
> 
> All the remaining folks are stepping it up, but there are 3 clear leaders now for several weeks (Pia, Lauren, James), with Scotty pushing in and out of the final 3 group.


Yep... I still think Pia and James in the finale... Lauren in the Top 3, and as much as I hate to say it, I think Scotty may indeed be in the Top 4. 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Richard said:


> I seriously don't understand what anyone sees in Pia, other than maybe the way she looks.


Pia is gorgeous, but this is a singing competition, and that's what I see in her (as well as everybody I know who thinks she's great).

I look at her looks as more of a bonus, while my ears are listening to her sing, my eyes can watch her sing!  

Bottom 3 - Jacob, Pia, Stefano



Richard said:


> Anyone of them going would be fine with me, none of them should have even made it this far.


Scotty and Paul should not have made it this far... Stefano could go either way, and my personal lack of interest in MOST of Jacob's songs notwithstanding, I can understand why he's still here.

Pia however DEFINITELY deserves to have made it this far, and if she's not in the finale, it's not because she didn't deserve to be there...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> The show is called "Idol", not "Diva". The world has a ton of MOR/crooner Sissels and Celines. It needs more true superstar pop icons who deserve their status. Prince, James Taylor, Sheryl Crow, Emmylou Harris, Bonnie Raitt. Unique talents worthy of pop music success. Nobody this year comes even close to that standard. Daughtry, Taylor Hicks, David Cook, etc etc. Gimme a break. This year same old same old.


The GOAL of the show is to produce artists that sell records... so I don't think Idol wants another Taylor Hicks or David Cook... 

Though I'm not a Emmylou fan, I like the rest of the artists you named, but then I also like Celine Dion. Daughtry is great, and David Cook was great on Idol, but has failed to achieve the same success post-Idol.

Taylor Hicks has had a few good songs over the years, but him winning "Idol" was a joke that has hurt Idol's credibility over the years...



Maruuk said:


> The show is perfectly capable of popping out more blow-dried female country-popcorn "products". But that would be coals to Newcastle. The twang, the lifestyle, the updated countrified version of the Lennon Sisters: safe as milk and just as exciting. Zero content. Taylor Swift from Pennsylvania is on the label's conveyor belt going though her Southern-fried conversion as we speak to make her palatable to ********. Twang twang. Carrie Underwood is already one too many.


I don't care for the Lennon Sisters, but I do love the amazingly talented Carrie Underwood, and enjoy Taylor Swift's music.

It's also important to note that Carrie Underwood is, if not Idol's best selling artist, then one of them...

That being said... everytime I read one of your posts, I have to wonder why you even watch the show... 

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> The GOAL of the show is to produce artists that sell records... so I don't think Idol wants another Taylor Hicks or David Cook...
> 
> Though I'm not a Emmylou fan, I like the rest of the artists you named, but then I also like Celine Dion. Daughtry is great, and David Cook was great on Idol, but has failed to achieve the same success post-Idol.
> 
> ...


David Cook has sold the 7th highest number of albums of all American Idol contestants. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> David Cook has sold the 6th highest number of albums of all American Idol contestants. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


7th according to your link... but interesting numbers nonetheless.

I guess he had album sales success, but not radio success?!

*CORRECTION:* It said he had some success there too... weird... I only recognize one of the song titles...

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

No doubt you can sell crap. But it's still crap.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> No doubt you can sell crap. But it's still crap.


One man's crap is another man's... well, what's the opposite of crap?! 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Mega-marketing can push garbage onto the masses up to a point. But can anybody seriously suggest that David Cook is a major talent?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Mega-marketing can push garbage onto the masses up to a point. But can anybody seriously suggest that David Cook is a major talent?


I thought you were arguing FOR David Cook earlier?! 

I think Idol showed that he had the ability to be something special, but for whatever reason, failed to capture (post-Idol) that certain something that made him special on Idol.

IMHO, anybody with talent can be a star, but they need the right people working with them to make them so. The wrong song choices, the wrong producer, etc. can result in the talent getting lost among those out there with talent making the right choices, and sadly, those out there without talent making the right choices.

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Cook never once showed he had anything special. He was and is an average bar band singer who won by default and got thrust high above his level by chance, fate and the hoopla. Nothing against him personally, I think we'd all agree he seemed like a perfectly nice, sincere guy. But so was William Hung.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The complicating factor in all this is most true "Idols" write a lot of their own material. Yet AI doesn't support writing at all. So it ends up a mill for Karaoke stars and cover band singers, not actual creative talents. Writing and performing are two radically different skill sets. Most real-world singing stars combine the two.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Scotty is growing on me


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well that certainly was a two-flush toilet job tonight.

The judges were stunned, as were perhaps a couple million others.

When Jacob and Stefano make it over Pia...anything is now possible.

Unreal.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I told my wife two weeks ago they used the save way too soon. Well "Baby Kelly" has a better chance now.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

My bottom three Paul, Stefano and Jacob. After these three go It will get real tough for me.
Haley is climbing on my like list and was best of show two weeks in a row, my opinion.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

And now I'm done watching idol this season


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Horrible results.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW, shocker............


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Lost money there, thought she was going all the way.... and I voted after last night's show so I can't blame myself.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! Didn't see that coming. should have been Paul or Stefano.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm shocked, but I've been waiting for Jacob to go. I thought he was great earlier in the season, I even showed clips of him to friends. He hasn't done a thing for me the past few weeks tho... He actually made me cringe a few times.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

FINALLY!!!! Now just need to get rid of Jacob and Stefano!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I cant understand why Pia and not Paul to me his was the worse song of the night


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, America has better taste than I thought! Apparently they can't stand operatic robotic plastic divas any more than I can. Well done, sir!


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

well until Idol changes their voting format I am done watching it. After the 2 previous crap seasons and now this. 

So someone PM me next season if idol changes to vote for who you think should go home instead of this vote for your favorite crap.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I was, to say the least, disappointed. Not shocked, mind you, because America gets it wrong a lot. Pia was really the only consistent performer for me and while I admit her sound was a bit generic at least it was pleasing. I had been very disappointed from both Paul and Stefano because I felt that they really didn't understand what they were singing about. Paul's bouncy rendition of "Folsom Prison Blues" was way, way out — he was awfully happy to watch a man die, if you see my point. 

I blame the judges who haven't said a bad thing about anyone in weeks. Simple as that.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was, to say the least, disappointed. Not shocked, mind you, because America gets it wrong a lot. Pia was really the only consistent performer for me and while I admit her sound was a bit generic at least it was pleasing. I had been very disappointed from both Paul and Stefano because I felt that they really didn't understand what they were singing about. Paul's bouncy rendition of "Folsom Prison Blues" was way, way out - he was awfully happy to watch a man die, if you see my point.
> 
> I blame the judges who haven't said a bad thing about anyone in weeks. Simple as that.


Paul surviving last week could have been the result of the "Vote for the Worst" shenanigans that sometimes come into play.

Pia not getting enough votes is reminiscent of the year Daughtry got eliminated (before three much weaker singers, IMHO). The post-mortem on that one was that his fans figured he was so far ahead, they didn't need to pick up the phone and vote. As it turned out, it worked out well for him because not finishing in the top 2 allowed him to sign his own promotion/record deals.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Steve said:


> Paul surviving last week could have been the result of the "Vote for the Worst" shenanigans that sometimes come into play.
> 
> Pia not getting enough votes is reminiscent of the year Daughtry got eliminated (before three much weaker singers, IMHO). The post-mortem on that one was that his fans figured he was so far ahead, they didn't need to pick up the phone and vote. As it turned out, it worked out well for him because not finishing in the top 2 allowed him to sign his own promotion/record deals.


Much weaker? You think Katherine McPhee is a much weaker singer than Daughtry? Wow. I admit he maybe should have won, though.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> well until Idol changes their voting format I am done watching it. After the 2 previous crap seasons and now this.
> 
> So someone PM me next season if idol changes to vote for who you think should go home instead of this vote for your favorite crap.


Allowing multiple voting is what is wrong. Tweeners vote hundreds of times and they vote for awful singers like Paul.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

"stuff" happens.

I am gonna keep on with the season. I don't feel that Pia would have been in the top three. Her voice stood out, but thats about it.

It was an emotional ending for sure....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> Much weaker? You think Katherine McPhee is a much weaker singer than Daughtry? Wow. I admit he maybe should have won, though.


Ya. She had one great week, IMHO... the "judges' pick" week where Simon selected _Over The Rainbow_ for her. I thought week to week, Chris Daughtry was consistently better. She certainly was easy on the eyes, tho, especially compared to the three ugly mugs that made up the rest of the top 4.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m not a fan of Pia at all. However, a few other idols (Stefano, Paul, Casey) suck more than her.

I bet the judges wish they had their save back. :lol:

Not sure I have much faith in the DBSTALK poll results. Casey was voted off the week he got the most votes on the DBSTALK poll. Now this week Pia has the most votes. :lol:

James will win AI.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> Much weaker? You think Katherine McPhee is a much weaker singer than Daughtry? Wow. I admit he maybe should have won, though.


without a doubt .. It's not even close.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> James will win AI.


Not sure if he will, but he should be in the top three. I can see Scott there as well. If James does win Santa Cruz will be partying in the streets.

We'll have to wait and see who held onto their aces towards the end.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm not a fan of Pia at all. However, a few other idols (Stefano, Paul, Casey) suck more than her.
> 
> I bet the judges wish they had their save back. :lol:
> 
> ...


Only one vote per person (per contestant) allowed on DBSTalk 

I thought Pia was definitely top 3 material even in her robotic/rubber state, but out @ #9? .. Injustice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Only one vote per person (per contestant) allowed on DBSTalk
> 
> I thought Pia was definitely top 3 material even in her robotic/rubber state, but out @ #9? .. Injustice.


I'm totally with you on that.

I'm eating a crow breakfast right now.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I thought Pia was definitely top 3 material even in her robotic/rubber state, but out @ #9? .. Injustice.


Agreed. I wish she would have shown her "human" side more as she did in the end.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Only one vote per person (per contestant) allowed on DBSTalk
> 
> I thought Pia was definitely top 3 material even in her *robotic/rubber state*, but out @ #9? .. Injustice.


:lol:
Maybe that's why people didn't connect with her.

I do agree. She was far better than #9


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

barryb said:


> Agreed. I wish she would have shown her "human" side more as she did in the end.


Funny, when I read your post, this movie quote came to mind:

"Of my friend, I can only say this: of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human."
*- Captain James T. Kirk*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, and I still stand by my stance that Scotty will win. He's simply got what AI voters will vote for.

James very well may have worked himself into the final with this weeks performance and Pia's demise.

Would be interesting to see who win in that finally, though .. The Edgy James or the Cheesy Scotty .. Still going with the cheese.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I FF through the shows to catch highlights mainly because my DiL still watches, it's something to talk about. 
There used to be a lot of Idol discussion at the office but none lately. I guess it's just not as interesting as it used to be? I miss Simon. 
No real favorite contestant or strong feelings on who is going to win from me other than the sooner Paul goes the better, followed by Casey and Jacob.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Wow, America has better taste than I thought! Apparently they can't stand operatic robotic plastic divas any more than I can. Well done, sir!


+10000


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yet another _American "Idle"_ blind-side. Which really means she won't belong to _Fox_ or _Universal Music_. She's now a free-agent.

Break-a-leg_, Pia!_


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

By far the biggest shocker in Idol history! No, I'm not talking about the results. That Iggy Pop performance was incredible. It left me speechless and I think I might have even had a nightmare about it. Jlo's reaction as he sang to her close-up was priceless. She couldn't have been more uncomfortable.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> [...] *That Iggy Pop performance was incredible. It left me speechless and I think I might have even had a nightmare about it. Jlo's reaction as he sang to her close-up was priceless. She couldn't have been more uncomfortable.*


Same here ... I actually thought about getting sick to my stomach so I'd have an excuse to leave my wife stuck with the rest of the _"performance"_.

But all-in-all, he turned out to be right for the occasion, eh?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> without a doubt .. It's not even close.


I don't think Adrea Bocelli would sing with her if she was that weak. Don't forget, Daughtry nearly lost his voice one week he was singing so much. How can he have that strong of a voice for that to happen?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Un-FREAKING-Believable!! :eek2:   :nono2: :flaiming:new_cussi:soapbox:

I'm not one for profanity, but one could certainly use a similar phrase (not here, but in general) to describe my feelings on the matter.



Alan Gordon said:


> The "save" was created in Season Six due to the "early" exit of Chris Daughtry in Season Five. The Season Five finale SHOULD have been Daughtry/McPhee duking it out, but instead featured a Hicks/McPhee finale. There are some "stars" in this group, but Casey isn't one of them, so by using the save now this early in the game, it leaves them open to another potential upset.


Sadly, my fears (quoted above) were realized last night.

Some relatives of mine were out last night, and didn't see the results, and were SHOCKED when they found out about the results. Some even questioned whether they will continue watching the rest of the season... something which I think I managed to talk them into due to a couple of other contestants, though we all agreed, it simply won't be the same anymore. 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

At least the voters themselves provide a little spontaneity, attitude and the unexpected in the show. Way more than the predictable, sycophantic judges or the performers. Way to go, America!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was, to say the least, disappointed. Not shocked, mind you, because America gets it wrong a lot. Pia was really the only consistent performer for me and while I admit her sound was a bit generic at least it was pleasing. I had been very disappointed from both Paul and Stefano because I felt that they really didn't understand what they were singing about. Paul's bouncy rendition of "Folsom Prison Blues" was way, way out - he was awfully happy to watch a man die, if you see my point.
> 
> I blame the judges who haven't said a bad thing about anyone in weeks. Simple as that.


Totally agree with you on Paul, though I don't feel that Pia was generic in the least, and I don't blame the judges either.

I've felt that the judges were too soft on Paul, Scotty, and Jacob on many occasions, but I felt that some of the other contestants got criticized too much.

On the other side, I do feel that "we" (as a culture) seem to be moving too close to a culture that relies far too heavily on "talking heads" to tell us what to think, instead of making up our mind ourselves... so perhaps some blame could be layed on the judges regardless of whether or not it shouldn't... last night's results might prove you right.



Steve said:


> Ya. She had one great week, IMHO... the "judges' pick" week where Simon selected _Over The Rainbow_ for her. I thought week to week, Chris Daughtry was consistently better. She certainly was easy on the eyes, tho, especially compared to the three ugly mugs that made up the rest of the top 4.


McPhee might not have been as consistent as Daughtry (or Pia for that matter), but talent wise, she was ALWAYS great and deserved a spot in that finale. The finale SHOULD have been Daughtry/McPhee, and I would have been fine with either outcome, but the fact that it was a Hicks/McPhee finale, and Hicks won was a joke...



Doug Brott said:


> without a doubt .. It's not even close.


Two different styles of music, but talent wise, absolutely close. As I said, I wouldn't have complained if either one of them had won... both deserved to.



Doug Brott said:


> I thought Pia was definitely top 3 material even in her robotic/rubber state, but out @ #9? .. Injustice.


I still don't get the whole "robotic/rubber state" comment... 



Doug Brott said:


> Oh, and I still stand by my stance that Scotty will win. He's simply got what AI voters will vote for.


Prior to last night, I believed you might need some professional help (J/K), but after last night, I'm SCARED you might be right. I know a few viewers who have stated that if Jacob or Scotty wins, they're done with the show.

I'm hoping for a James/Lauren showdown now that Pia's gone... though the odds of a female being in the finale is now a long shot... 



Henry said:


> Yet another _American "Idle"_ blind-side. Which really means she won't belong to _Fox_ or _Universal Music_. She's now a free-agent.
> 
> Break-a-leg_, Pia!_


The one good outcome of last night... 



VDP07 said:


> By far the biggest shocker in Idol history! No, I'm not talking about the results. That Iggy Pop performance was incredible. It left me speechless and I think I might have even had a nightmare about it. Jlo's reaction as he sang to her close-up was priceless. She couldn't have been more uncomfortable.


I asked my Uncle last night if he knew who Iggy Pop was, he just shook his head, so I showed him the performance last night. His face was PRICELESS... with last night's results, it was good to have a laugh... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> At least the voters themselves provide a little spontaneity, attitude and the unexpected in the show. Way more than the predictable, sycophantic judges or the performers. Way to go, America!


So...

... what you're saying is that if Jacob, Paul, or Stefano wins, you'd be OK with that because it was unpredictable?! 

~Alan


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I thought Randy was going to drop the F-bomb when Ryan delivered the results. I feel the save should only be used on someone who has potential to win it all. Casey is not the one. The dude is very talented, but he is far from an “idol”. With James and Jacob, he doesn’t stand a chance. At least Pia had an outside shot of making the finale.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Also, when Ryan told Jacob “you’re leaving us”, I thought that was a low blow. But it was funny!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> At least the voters themselves provide a little spontaneity, attitude and the unexpected in the show. Way more than the predictable, sycophantic judges or the performers. *Way to go, America*!


Voting for people with limited singing skills in a singing competition over those who clearly have far more talent is an embarrassment to the show, which all the judges and the full audience acknowledged as such.

Applauding it boggles the mind.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I thought Randy was going to drop the F-bomb when Ryan delivered the results. I feel the save should only be used on someone who has potential to win it all. Casey is not the one. The dude is very talented, but he is far from an "idol". With James and Jacob, he doesn't stand a chance. At least Pia had an outside shot of making the finale.


Yeah... we agree on how the save should be used.

I was speaking to my Mom about the results, and she thought Randy actually was dropping some profanity, and that's why the audio cut-out (though that happens a lot this season... even when Steven isn't talking), but it appeared to me that he was only saying "NO, NO, NO!" He WANTED to say something more... heck, I did too. :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Also, when Ryan told Jacob "you're leaving us", I thought that was a low blow. But it was funny!


I don't believe Jacob meant to sound conceited, but it certainly came off that way, and I felt he deserved the low blow.

Kudos to Ryan for it... particularly after repeating his comment. 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Voting for people with limited singing skills in a singing competition over those who clearly have far more talent is an embarrassment to the show, which all the judges and the full audience acknowledged as such.
> 
> Applauding it boggles the mind.


+1

I think that's one of the reasons Randy got so mad.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Some of you probably already know this, but I just learned today that Casey and Haley were an "item".

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...brams-haley-reinhart-latest/story?id=13265539

And from that same article, apparently Lee DeWyze and Siobahn were an item last year!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't often give Paul compliments, so I want to take the time to state that I thought he did a great job on his small part on "The Letter" last night, and would actually enjoy hearing him sing the full song.

I also loved Pia's part of "I Love Rock & Roll"... 


Since I'm handing out compliments, I also want to give a kudos to Steven Tyler for Tuesday's show in which he singled out the woman who co-wrote "Man In The Mirror." It's one of my favorite MJ songs, and it's always great to put a face to those behind the music. 

~Alan


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I don't believe Jacob meant to sound conceited, but it certainly came off that way, and I felt he deserved the low blow.
> 
> Kudos to Ryan for it... particularly after repeating his comment.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. To me Jacob was basically saying "if you don't vote for me America, there's something wrong with you". That was how I took it. I bet that was why he was in the bottom three.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Some of you probably already know this, but I just learned today that Casey and Haley were an "item".
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...brams-haley-reinhart-latest/story?id=13265539


I don't put much stock into gossip, but it might be a freaking soap opera over there... 

'American Idol' dating shenanigans: Who's hooking up with a 'Twilight' star?

~Alan


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Disgusting! We now return American Idol (Top 9) 4/6/2011 already in progress.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

At this stage, the judges are mostly to blame for not recognizing the voting pattern.

Girls simply don't like girls, especially when the latter are competing against their boy heartthrobs. According to the local news, females outnumber male voters by a comfortable margin. This year is seeing some real talent (male and female) vying for the prize. If it were the bad female singers that were being eliminated, I could see it. But the pattern of the last few weeks is evidence that female voters are instinctively eliminating the women contestants with no regard to how they stack up with the rest of the contestants.

If anyone (other than the contestant) can influense a vote, it's a judge. _Simon_ proved that over and over. They (the judges) need to start throwing out some serious criticisms and stop with the lovefest. That's one thing that could change a young female teenybopper's tendency to vote the women out and bring some sanity to the show results.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, I agree. To me Jacob was basically saying "if you don't vote for me America, there's something wrong with you". That was how I took it. I bet that was why he was in the bottom three.


Yeah... I'm two minds as to what he meant... whether it was regarding prejudices (most likely) or whether he was trying to say that it his performance would be so great that anybody who didn't feel it's power would be someone who simply was not able to comprehend the message of the song. Either way, it was a stupid thing to say...

It will be interesting to see if America will forgive and forget next week...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

For those who don't know, next week is movie theme night.

I expect someone to sing a Bryan Adams song... either "Everything I Do (I Do It For You)" or most likely, "Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman". Casey could probably do the last one fairly well, and though doubtful, Paul might even be able to do a decent job, but if Stefano does it, he won't put enough feeling into as he tends to choke at love songs (and I like Stefano), and if Scotty does it, I may simply unplug my TV and cancel my DirecTV service! 

I'm hoping that Lauren will do a repeat performance of "I Don't Want To Miss A Thing." That _MAY_ (girl voters aside) be enough to put her in the "Top 7." If she does "My Heart Will Go On," she might be GO-ing home. 

If Jacob does "My Heart Will Go On"... well, read what I said about Scotty! 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

That Jacob line threatening America was brutal. What a flaming ******.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> That Jacob line threatening America was brutal. What a flaming ******.


Is your homophobic hate speech necessary?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> That Jacob line threatening America was brutal. What a flaming ******.


I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
And No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change
(Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change)
(Na Na Na, Na Na Na, Na Na,
Na Nah)​


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Flaming is used in wide variety of invectives having nothing to do with sexual preference. If you're obsessed with only homosexuality, that's your hangup. Enjoy. NTTAWWT.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I think a LOT of folks will be overjoyed when Jacob walks the plank. A very creepy and wildly overrated performer who seems quite ill-at-ease and self-conscious on stage. Doubt he'll last much longer.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

_... what you're saying is that if Jacob, Paul, or Stefano wins, you'd be OK with that because it was unpredictable?! _

Frankly I'll be okay with ANY of the performers winning or losing at this point because I find them all so generic and bland and uninspired that I have no favorites. And that's unusual because every previous year I have had one or two faves for various reasons.

Obviously Pia was the best technical singer. By light years. But so what, Idol is a popularity contest, not a singing contest.

I'd say the most entertaining winner this year would be Paul since he's so obviously hopeless as a singer. It would be a riot! Although as I've always maintained, with just the right original song and with a good producer and that quirky little voice of his, he could sing a Left Field Giant/One-Hit Wonder.

It would be a kind of Gerry Rafferty thing like "Baker Street". It could work. But in general, Paul needs to look into landscaping or civil service.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Flaming is used in wide variety of invectives having nothing to do with sexual preference. If you're obsessed with only homosexuality, that's your hangup. Enjoy. NTTAWWT.


It's exactly the way you used it & you've made similar remarks. 



Maruuk said:


> ...
> 
> Jacob--Just do it in drag, baby and be the man we know you can be. Come out of the closet and let it all hang out. Then it might work.





Maruuk said:


> ...Once Jacob gets yanked out of his gospel safety zone, his extreme feminine body language ...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you infer something NEGATIVE about a proud and gay man? Wow, I was encouraging him to express MORE of himself, who he really is, not LESS. Maybe you need to examine your own value judgements. I think Jacob would be a better performer on stage if, like Adam Lambert, he EMBRACED his natural side. He seems to be fighting it. That's his problem as a performer.

Very interesting issue Jacob raised himself with Jimmy. He told Jimmy he was very uncomfortable with a song that blew Jimmy and his partner away (the one with the extreme highs and lows), specifically because Jacob wasn't comfortable with the message. Which was basically "Let's Get it On." (or something close to that). He said it went against his belief system or something to that effect. 

Now we know Jacob comes from a deep gospel background, and he may be expressing a deep concern coming from what might be called a conservative background that would not be compatible with song messages about "Getting it on." etc. If we extrapolate that same attitude over to alternative lifestyles which that background would also not traditionally be supportive of, we find Jacob in an awkward situation as a performer, and as a man.

If I was to characterize his performances, I'd say there was a talented guy not comfortable with who he is. As opposed to Adam. As Kermit the Frog expressed so eloquently..."It's not easy being green." Even today. Even today.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> *I think a LOT of folks will be overjoyed when Jacob walks the plank.* A very creepy and wildly overrated performer who seems quite ill-at-ease and self-conscious on stage. Doubt he'll last much longer.


I won't be, and my wife won't be. :nono: We don't care what his sexual preferences are, although they seem to bother you.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Do you infer something NEGATIVE about a proud and gay man? Wow, I was encouraging him to express MORE of himself, who he really is, not LESS. Maybe you need to examine your own value judgements. I think Jacob would be a better performer on stage if, like Adam Lambert, he EMBRACED his natural side. He seems to be fighting it. That's his problem as a performer.
> 
> Very interesting issue Jacob raised himself with Jimmy. He told Jimmy he was very uncomfortable with a song that blew Jimmy and his partner away (the one with the extreme highs and lows), specifically because Jacob wasn't comfortable with the message. Which was basically "Let's Get it On." (or something close to that). He said it went against his belief system or something to that effect.
> 
> ...


Nice try. 
We don't know if he's even gay. He asked the lady at TMZ if she was single. I don't think referring to someone as a "flaming ******" is "encouraging him."


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Time out??? Don't go there, folks... Please....


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Nice try.
> We don't know if he's even gay. He asked the lady at TMZ if she was single. I don't think referring to someone as a "flaming ******" is "encouraging him."


I agree, and have no problem if he was. Jacob is a very religious person I do know. Most likely he has little to no experience with either sex because of his religious upbringing and convictions. He is a good person just not my favorite singer.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

You're right Wilbur ... I won't go there. Suffice it to say that he is one of our favorites.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jimmy's no fool... 

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/report-idols-pia-toscano-lands-record-deal/60273

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know anybody who would listen to, never mind BUY anything sung by Pia. Same goes for Liberace or Lawrence Welk or Celine Dion. But apparently this whole AI thing is a giant iTunes bonanza, that Fox gets folks foaming at the mouth to download any and all AI-fed artists and performances. Thus Iovine is rushing to tap that iTunes fad for Pia. But what's she gonna sing, the _Carpenters_ catalog??? 8^>


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure she will do well regardless, but I hope she had someone outside of Idol negotiate a decent contract .. Someone that knows what they are doing that is.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Maruuk" said:


> I don't know anybody who would listen to, never mind BUY anything sung by Pia.


I will be buying it...

I know several people who have stated early on in the contest that they will be buying her album when it comes out.

If they pick the right producers and the right songs, she will do well... Probably better than whoever ends up winning the contest...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Finally watched the show(s) today.

Unbelievable that she got booted.

As Doug said, she was easily in the top 3 performers.


I've always thought they did the voting wrong. IMO, they should have people call in and vote for who they think should go and whoever gets the MOST votes, gets booted. I think this would be a truer picture of who america thinks should stay or go.

I don't think many people thought Casey was the worst when he received the fewest votes, and I don't think many people thought Pia was the worst this week. But people tend to think they don't need the votes and vote for someone that they think does. This results in good singers getting booted early every year.

Voting for the worst, would greatly reduce the likelihood of that happening.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The best singer very seldom wins. Pia was head and shoulders above all the rest as a pure "singer", no question. It's simply not a singing contest. I think fans responded negatively to her perceived "stiffness" and "uptightness". She came off as the "middle-aged" performer vs. some of the others who came off "hipper", more contemporary and more 20-something. Though ironically Pia is only 22 herself.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Pia is 22 going on 50 (and I'm 51). This is not a good thing, and I'm glad she's gone.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Pia already has a record deal, being reported by US magazine. They are rushing for a release date, I'm sure to capitalize on her current popularity. Lot's of talent out there but only a few make it big and this is her chance.

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/american-idols-pia-toscano-scores-a-record-deal-201194


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

camo said:


> Pia already has a record deal, being reported by US magazine. They are rushing for a release date, I'm sure to capitalize on her current popularity. Lot's of talent out there but only a few make it big and this is her chance.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/american-idols-pia-toscano-scores-a-record-deal-201194


Alan posted this 7 posts up.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Alan posted this 7 posts up.


Oh yeah, the link with no introduction. Maybe thats why............


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pia is 22 going on 50 (and I'm 51). This is not a good thing ...


Yes, I think this actually is a very good description. Not sure if anyone saw the results show, but I'm betting if she'd chosen the outfit shown just prior to the one she ended up with, she probably would have gotten a LOT more votes. The other two girls picked the right outfits.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah her outfit was like a "Mom pants" set. Just...weird fitting. Like mom jeans.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, Pia comes off like a cougar. In the bad way, not the good way. Folks talk about how beautiful she is but I just can't see it. That hard, frozen smile, big pointy chin and witchy nose. Not my idea of a lovely woman. Haley is a lot closer to pretty. But this season, really Jen is the only one whose smile makes me swoon. She is SOOOO gorgeous. I hope they let her get up there and sing at some point, she's quite good.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I like _Pia_ a lot. Not for her beauty (although it helps), but for her sedate style and awesome singing. She's poised and alluring in a manner that shows more adult composure than her actual years would imply.

Some would take that as a threat, others will get personal and hurl insults at her - not exactly the demo _Fox_ is looking for.

Some like me, appreciate her composure as a sign of maturity. Thank you Fox for providing that adult component to your kiddie show.

_Pia_ appeared on the _Leno_ show that same night, singing during four or five of the commercial breaks and she was great! I was a bit upset that they used her talent that way and I was missing 80-90% of her singing ... that is until my wife pointed out that she was probably getting paid.

Yeah, I'm one of those who will buy her records or watch a TV program she's on ... which reminds me to tell _Fox_ never to use _Stefani_ as a wardrobe consultant again.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Nicely put Henry. I too will miss Pia a lot, both for her singing and for the classy way she handled herself under the often crude pressure cooker that is American Idol. 

She will perform on Regis and Kelly tomorrow morning. Idol castaways used to appear on Ellen too, but no longer (or at least they're not listed as appearing). I wonder if the separation between Ellen and the show was not a friendly one.... 

At any rate, yes, Pia will be missed.


----------

